# Phil Vandelay belt grinder



## PeterT (Jul 17, 2020)

Once of the nicest builds I've seen. Man, that would look so good in my shop.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCchU2gYo5UunA6uh6JVOd9A


----------

